# Vendor help with mechanical



## Arthster (30/11/14)

Hello all vendors...

I wonder if one of you guys or gals will be able to help me. I am desperately looking for a 18650 tube for a SMOK Fury Mechanical mod. 

Will I be able to get just the tube or will it be better to get a new mechanical that takes the 18650 batteries? I would like to stick with the Fury because of the skull emblem, and I really like the 7amp fused switch option that it ships with. 

​


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Hi @Arthster, I have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly with their product suggestions. 

For your info, vendors are not allowed to punt their products in the general forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/14)

Do not know of vendors that sell the tube separately. You can get the complete mod in 18650 format from Fasttech at $39 - http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008986/1796200-authentic-smoktech-fury-s-mechanical-mod


----------



## Arthster (1/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Arthster, I have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly with their product suggestions.
> 
> For your info, vendors are not allowed to punt their products in the general forums.


Thank you Silver. Greatly appreciate the help. Appologies for the admin work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (1/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Hello all vendors...
> 
> I wonder if one of you guys or gals will be able to help me. I am desperately looking for a 18650 tube for a SMOK Fury Mechanical mod.
> 
> ...


Maybe contact @shabbar ... He had an 18650 fury s that he wanted to get rid of a few months ago. Not sure if he still has it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (1/12/14)

@Riddle Thanks bud. I managed to get some help with regards to this one.

I still ment to ask is there a way that we can say that a questions has been resolved on a thread?


----------

